# Sticky  +++ PLEASE CREDIT CONSTRUCTION UPDATES AND PICTURES +++



## Ni3lS

Please credit construction updates you found on the internet people! A lot of you people out there think that you only have to credit pictures in the photoforums so fail to credit pictures in this section. 

You probably realized what happened recently, Flickr blocked skyscrapercity which means that pictures from Flickr *don't* display on our forum anymore and you all know how many members use Flickr to find construction updates and so on. So this is pretty much like a disaster for our forum. I know most people don't pay attention to announcements so that's why I created this sticky thread.

We can make this go away if we credit all pictures and pictures you forgot to credit in the past. Respect people's copyright and link back to Flickr.com.

*ALSO* for people who are posting their own construction updates in this forum but uploaded their pictures via Flickr, please link back! 

*so PLEASE CREDIT PICTURES!*

*HOW TO:*











Thank you,
The WDN Mod Squad.


----------



## Ni3lS

UPDATE


----------

